# Can't poop unless I'm at home...



## CWoods (May 10, 2013)

HELP! No idea what this is or what treatments are available because there isn't any research on this problem!!! My 'shy bowel' has caused me LIFELONG problems and I hate it but I don't know how to change it!

I'm doing a study about it, but without YOU no new research can be done to help figure out what treatments can help us. Please take this survey, it will only take a few minutes!

https://www.psychdata.com/s.asp?SID=153888


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hahahaa! It's the same for me. I have a "shy bowel" as you call it. I could spend the whole day at achool without going to the bathroom and wait untill i got home. 
Something similar used to happen to my dad, he would go on business trips for two or three days and could not poop until he was back home. I went to a congress and the two persons i stayed with in the hotel room were also "constipated" and it always happened to the three of us so we just waited. I say it's pretty normal IMO.


----------



## CWoods (May 10, 2013)

Hiya,

Thanks for your response! :clap

I think it is more common than most people think, but there is NO research on this condition/disorder. It's like a cross between social anxiety and irritable bowel...but neither exactly. I have literally lost jobs because of this and I feel so helpless because it's like what am I supposed to say to my BOSS? Sorry, I have to go home to poop because the toilet here is just not going to work. Hope you don't mind that I will be gone for an hour, while I'm at it, it's so close to the end of the day it would be a waste to drive all the way back, etc. I'm so frustrated because no one knows what this is. So, I decided to do some research on my own! 

If you've got a minute to do the survey (provided you haven't already) I would love to hear from someone that suffers from this too.

Have a good night!

CWoods


----------



## Ghost in the Shell (May 25, 2013)

But, is it just because you simply can't go or is it something else connected to it?

I prefer not to go in public restrooms unless i really have to, because most of them are dirty **** holes and if can't properly wash my hands afterwards (because there is no soap or something) i really hate that. I just can't touch other things or make physical contact with others like handshake, if i know my hands might carry nasties from the restroom. Some might say I'm a bit OCD over germs, but i think taking care of basic hygiene is something anyone would expect from others as well.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Why do you need to? Go at home in the morning or evening.


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

Save it up for the plants


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

Schedule a bowel movement every morning before you go to school. You can stimulate bowel peristaltic movements easier in the early morning ,especially when you eat something in empty stomach or drinking coffee/earl grey black tea.


----------



## CWoods (May 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies! 

I've tried to go at specific times, which works, but then I'm either in pain or have bad gas all day - neither conducive to a productive day at work. I am constipated most of the time so I only have bowel movements like 2-3 times per week and when it hits there is no choice but to go.

Does anyone else have the bathroom anxiety AND the constipation???

That is why I'm trying to figure out if I'm unique (just really unlucky) to have both anxiety and Irritable Bowel Syndrome or if this is something that other people have problems with. If you've got a few minutes (5-10) I'd super appreciate your guys' participation in my survey to help figure this conundrum out! https://www.psychdata.com/s.asp?SID=153888 :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just posted this in the famous people thread.

My stepnephew was afraid to go so his parents bought him this book! :haha :haha









That horse is ready to go! :lol

As long as the toilet is semi-clean, I will use it with toilet tissue on the seat, minimum.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> I just posted this in the famous people thread.
> 
> My stepnephew was afraid to go so his parents bought him this book! :haha :haha
> 
> ...


What a crap book.


----------



## PurrPanther (Nov 16, 2012)

Good keep your **** for YOUR toilet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Steve300 said:


> What a crap book.





PurrPanther said:


> Good keep your **** for YOUR toilet


What happens if you are on a long trip? That's ultimately what happened to break my fear. Worst case, I would take a can of Lysol with me, but overall, the toilet paper would be enough. It is better than going to the hospital for POOsoning for holding it in too long! :flush


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't actually think I've ever been for a turn-out at anyone else's house either! :lol


----------

